
JavaScript Libraries Are Almost Never Updated Once Installed - benaadams
https://blog.cloudflare.com/javascript-libraries-are-almost-never-updated/
======
spectramax
This is hardly surprising. Most websites are not constantly maintained.
They're still pulling from the CDN everytime there is a request.

